# little darlings all dressed up.



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to SM, 
I havnt got my baby girl yet, another 9 weeks of waiting. She's a whole 3 weeks old today!!

I was just wondering, I see alot of people dress their dogs up here. I love the little dresses and coats etc. they just look so darling.

As a kid my family had a maltese cross, but as an adult I've never had one before. I've never dresed them up (although the urge was always there). I've just purchased some nice little puppy hair accessories for her and am tempted by the clothing but ........ she's a dog!

As much as I would love to dress her up and make her look absolutelly to die for, I just dont know. 
I guess the thing with me is I care what people think (I know I shouldn't, but I do). I dont want people to judge me for loving my baby girl excessively. Or think that I only got her to dress up. 


How do you all get around people's comments and critisisms? 

Also how do you get the dogs used to being dressed up? 

And how do you avoid small dog syndrome with them looking all absolutelly gorgeous?

Thanks so much.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well.... hmmmmm. 

Personally, I don't care one bit what other people think. never have. I do what makes me happy, and it makes life much more fun!!!!! If people laugh at me, I take it as a sort of jealousy because I'm enjoying life. 

I wouldn't buy a wardrobe for her because you don't know what size she'll be as an adult. but a simple tee shirt or sweater can't hurt. Go for it. :aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I only dress mine for special occasions.. Holidays and pictures. If my fluffs didn't mind I'd dress them more often. However when they go out and it's cold I put a coat or sweater on them. Do what you want to do who cares what others think?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I personally love clothing lol! If I ever grow Paislee's hair all the way out I'm sure she would not be able to wear them as much or at not (not sure) because of matting but so many beautiful dogs on have long hair and look so perfect in clothes....maybe it is just cut shorter on the body to prevent matting as much. I like clothes for both of mine and I actually have always used bows on Rustee. They both wear ponytails at the very least but Paislee always has a bow and Rustee sometimes because I don't have too many boy bows. Paislee also gets cold easily and neither has ever had an issue with the clothes I know some dogs do though so probably getting her used to it as a puppy is good. I agree with Pat about her size so I wouldn't go nuts for now. I just had Paislee spayed and got her the baby onesies to keep her from messing with her belly and today I cut the bottom off and it made the cutest little tshirts ever! 

Yes she will be a dog lol but I think it is fine and you should not worry about negative comments because no matter how she is dressed or if she isn't people will always have rude things to say....there is someone at work who was near when I showed a picture of my babies in their Valentines outfits who said "omg just shoot them!" I was SOOOOOO OFFENDED and do not care if he was kidding! I also sometimes care what people think or not care because I still do whatever I want but I let my feelings get hurt if someone is mean to me. Even if she isn't dressed anyone who doesn't think small dogs are the way to go will judge you and anyone who doesn't like dogs will judge you so really there is nothing you can do about that...people who do think the same way that we do (in any situation not just with fluffs)....judge but that is because it is different. I would say that most people would think she was adorable and so fun to look at! I get 98% good comments when Rustee and Paislee are out dressed and maybe 2% of people say it is overboard but hey I am in Texas (rural lol)...many people think dogs should live outside and never be in the house and don't cry when they pass :angry:Anyway I say go for the clothes there are some amazing ones out there and it is so much fun! Too much fun maybe! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Congratulations on your new fluff. I bet you're counting the days until you can bring her home. :wub:

About dressing her:

First -- after you get her, and if you continue to hang around with us, you will begin to truly become addicted. :brownbag: Trust me, the SM group truly feeds each others addictions -- to clothes, bows, beds, bowls, stroller, blankets -- anything for our fluffs. 

Many of us do dress our fluffs -- some everyday, some only for pictures or visitors or some outings. Some never dress their fluffs. Many dress only for winter outings in coats and sweaters to keep the fluffs warm.

Some people do laugh at our addiction, but some think it's really, really cute. Guess it's all in your mind set because I don't really care what others think. If it makes me happy, and it does, then I do it. :thumbsup: Believe it or not, I seem to get more positive comments from really "macho men" than I thought. I thought it would be that group that would make fun of me dressing my fluffs than but they seem to give me very positive comments and fall in love with my fluffs. Go figure. 

Next -- don't buy clothes as soon as you get your baby as, like with skin kids, they grow quickly and will immediately grow out of whatever you buy.

I started dressing Lacie at about 6-7 months -- but I only had a couple of dresses for her. To get Lacie used to wearing clothes, I would dress her whenever we went someplace in the car -- going in the car was her favorite thing to do. Once she associated getting dressed with having fun, it was pretty easy. I then dressed her when we went in the car and also when we went on walks -- her 2nd favorite thing to do. Finally, I began to dress her when we were just staying at home. At first, we would also have playtime after she got dressed and also treat time. So she was still associating getting dressed with having fun. Now she asks to be dressed all the time and gets very excited about her clothes. Tilly came after Lacie and just followed along with Lacie. If Lacie did it, then Tilly was fine doing it too. Last came Secret who also just goes with the flow. So if Lacie wants to get dressed, then Tilly thinks she needs to get dressed too and I will put clothes on Secret too and she's fine with it.

As far as the small dog syndrome -- Maltese are small dogs and, imho, are meant to be Spoiled Rotten. :blush:

You're going to have so much fun with your new fluff. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was never tempted to put clothes on my dogs. My old Ru would wear a sweater in cold weather, but that was all. But, I am a total nut. I brush my MiMi's long beautiful hair and pamper her like a mad woman. That's just me...long hair is my vision of beauty. Others here clip their hair to accommodate clothes...and they are so adorable. You will face criticism, but that's why you come here...here where we are all one big loving bunch of crazy dog ladies. 

So, if anyone dares actually make a comment about your fluff...I suggest you train her to go for the throat...ok JK

When I take my baby out on the town, the only comments I hear are people gushing about how beautiful and sweet she is.

Soon, we will take over the world. Small dog mommies are united. 

I have never had an issue with small dog syndrome, my little girl is a princess for sure, but I am the queen. Little ones need the security of knowing that mommy loves them, but mommy is the boss.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh yea I was also going to say you might not come here looking for "reasonable" advice about dressing and spoiling your baby! Like Lynn said we all encourage these things :HistericalSmiley: I am actually fixing to buy a new very nice carseat to replace the not as good ones they have now and just found a stroller I am going to get as well, and have spent the last months since I joined SM slowly aquiring the brushes, shampoos, bows etc that have been highly recommended here!....I've gone "off the deep end" :innocent: haha but people just laugh, say aww and move on lol


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I was never tempted to put clothes on my dogs. My old Ru would wear a sweater in cold weather, but that was all. But, I am a total nut. I brush my MiMi's long beautiful hair and pamper her like a mad woman. That's just me...*long hair is my vision of beauty*. Others here clip their hair to accommodate clothes...and they are so adorable. You will face criticism, but that's why you come here...here where we are all one big loving bunch of *crazy dog ladies*.
> 
> So, if anyone dares actually make a comment about your fluff...I suggest you train her to go for the throat...ok JK
> 
> ...


*In humans too?*

*Agreed! *

*Oh my yes she is! I loooooove her hair...come bring her to Texas so we can play :chili:*

*hahahaha*:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats!! I just adopted my Lexi monday - she is 2 years old - I never thought I would be dressing my dog until I got her. Because she was so matted I had to have her cut short and she NEEDS to wear something to keep her warm - today I went and bought her a coat. I have to admit it is surely addictive as I went to three stores to find the perfect coat for her.

I will tell you the groomer I took her to (which I will not bring her back again I didnt like her) said its crazy to put anything on a dog and the reason she is matted is due to the prior 2 owners always keeping somethong on her - well of course she needs to be brushed and groomed - as we speak we came back from our walk and took her coat off and I put a cute little dress on her and she looks adorable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And just another hint for those that are new to dressing their fluffs -- look for clothes that have satin or satin-like polester linings. It really does help the coat from matting.


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm new here too!! Congratulations!!

My MissB hated clothes, pulled at them, tried to wiggle out of them until she got her first puppy cut- after that she was shivering and I put the cute little sweater that I knit for her on and she loved it!! Didn't want it taken off either. Tonight I found a cute little "Snuggie" at CVS for $1.99. She is happily wearing it now. So I guess what I am saying is her size and her attitude towards clothes could easily change.. as far as what people say or think....I fall into the "don't care camp". Most people fall in love with her and think she is adorable even big ole grown men...these precious pups can break a heart in no time.

I am also a big fan of all the enabling that goes on here on this wonderful site. :heart::heart:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My Sassy loves wearing dresses. I kept her in full coat for about 6 yrs and I finally decided to give us both a break. I love being able to dress her. She also loves her stroller. I am another who could not care less what other people think or say. The most common comment I get is, "boy is she spoiled." I always look very matter of fact and say, spoiled? No, she doesn't know any difference, this is her life. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> *In humans too?*
> 
> *Agreed! *
> 
> ...


Absolutely in humans too. Okay the truth is my husband...late fifties still has long hair. It is silky, sunkissed blond and I love it/ I however, have for the second time in my life had my own hair cropped short. I want to spend my time brushing my beautiful girl, not wasting time on ugly old me. I am serious. MiMi is gorgeous...I am an ugly old hag...I love beauty as I love God....so MiMi comes first:blush:

If you want to play, you have to come to California. I loved the time I spent in Texas, but it was a hard hard time. I won't be going back without a prenup.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Absolutely in humans too. Okay the truth is my husband...late fifties still has long hair. It is silky, sunkissed blond and I love it/ I however, have for the second time in my life had my own hair cropped short. I want to spend my time brushing my beautiful girl, not wasting time on ugly old me. I am serious. MiMi is gorgeous...I am an ugly old hag...I love beauty as I love God....so MiMi comes first:blush:
> 
> If you want to play, you have to come to California. I loved the time I spent in Texas, but it was a hard hard time. I won't be going back without a prenup.


 
You crack me up!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Well I don't get to California as much as I like but next time I'm there I'll "Look you up" lol.
I also love long hair, mine is long and I want to keep it long...I had it short but didn't care for it much but probably because it wouldn't go in a ponytail lol....Mimi is a dreamgirl and I loooove her beautiful long coat she is just perfect :wub: I do have to say I would love if youd post new pics daily...please and thank you...your hubby sounds like he has hair that women would dream of having! I hope he gets a little brush time in as well? :w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> You crack me up!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Well I don't get to California as much as I like but next time I'm there I'll "Look you up" lol.
> I also love long hair, mine is long and I want to keep it long...I had it short but didn't care for it much but probably because it wouldn't go in a ponytail lol....Mimi is a dreamgirl and I loooove her beautiful long coat she is just perfect :wub: I do have to say I would love if youd post new pics daily...please and thank you...your hubby sounds like he has hair that women would dream of having! I hope he gets a little brush time in as well? :w00t:


Oh, if you only knew. He is an ungrateful jerk. I have had to grab the brush out of his hand, because he was just tearing through his hair with no regard at all. His hair is about 5 different colors of blond...from caramel, to honey, to 24 karat gold, to platinum. And all he does is tie it back like nothing. If I had that hair...I would rule the world...I would be Queen of the Whole Earth, but him, duh...it's just there. There is a phrase for this kind of behavior, but I can't think of it right now. (Susan, help) It is Biblical...oh oh pearls before swine? Something like that.

Where were we :back2topic:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Many of us do dress our fluffs -- some everyday, *some only for pictures or visitors or some outings.* Some never dress their fluffs. Many dress only *for winter outings in coats and sweaters to keep the fluffs warm.*


I am the above in *bold*  

Actually, to think about it now, the malts spend 98% of their lives naked :w00t: LOL no but really, they do. Before, I used to dress them up more in special occasions , visitors coming over, outings and of course, picture and video taking. Now though, I see myself doing it less. I still do it during the above mentioned words in bold, but just do it less. Not because of what others might think, but my taste changed of how I like to style the malts of mine. Snowy & Crystal style in their collars, tags, harnesses, bow for Crystal and that's about it mostly. They have lots of clothes/shirts that have been laying around for too long now - not used for a long time. Recently, I was at a big dog event here and came up with the idea of donating them to our local shelter to sell for other small dog owners and keep the money for the 4 legged creatures in need. I am still keeping some clothes for the malts for picture taking and in some occasions. 

When it comes to warm coats and boats, some dogs, especially the small ones, really NEED them. I know that mine shiver in cold weather, and those warm stuff do them good:thumbsup:

Now when the malts are dressed up, I get both comments - the ones who like it and the others who don't. Interesting observation I made from my personal experience: over here, it is more normal to see fluffs dressed up for fashion purposes in big events than when I go to other places , say for example some countries in Europe where the weather is colder than it is over here. Some pups will wear coats over there, but that's about it. Rarely see the sight of a dressed for fashion dog over there). I know that even when Snowy or Crystal wear a stylish *vest /harness* that we use to attach the leash, we get the "it is a rare sight| look over there. 

Only when there is *no harm for the dog*, I see no right and wrong answer really. It is all about personal preference / taste..etc. Some might think it's cute while others don't see it this way. 

How excited you must be for the arrival of your baby :wub::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

emmy123 said:


> I'm new here too!! Congratulations!!
> 
> My MissB hated clothes, pulled at them, tried to wiggle out of them until she got her first puppy cut- after that she was shivering and I put the cute little sweater that I knit for her on and she loved it!! Didn't want it taken off either. Tonight I found a cute little "Snuggie" at CVS for $1.99. She is happily wearing it now. So I guess what I am saying is her size and her attitude towards clothes could easily change.. as far as what people say or think....I fall into the "don't care camp". Most people fall in love with her and think she is adorable even big ole grown men...these precious pups can break a heart in no time.
> 
> I am also a big fan of all the enabling that goes on here on this wonderful site. :heart::heart:


AWWWWWWWWh I totally LOVE that new avater picture of MissB :wub2: you got one super adorable fluff there :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

the malts style in their life jackets too  









have them on when we go surfing 


















another needed dressing up tool


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your contributions. 

I am so super excited. Here I was thinking she was going to be spoiled rotten with all the stuff I've already got her ie. toys, nice bed etc and then I discover this place. How wrong I was lol.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Francine if Bella would tolerate clothes then she'd have an outfit for every hour of the day  . She's still a pup so maybe she'll settle down before too long and I can get her in the "spoil me princess clothes" sigh. I will tell you that I have an addiction to all things decorating and when we first brought her home, I bought her a full crib set ~ yep a "real" baby beautiful white crib with pink poodle bedding! I carefully explained that while the poodle wasn't a Malt, we would ♥ her anyway! Eventually I passed the crib along to someone else, but my wheels are spinning on making her a new fancy girl bed. Spoiling her (ummm and me ;0) brings us a lot of joy, so I say Why not!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

When it was just Bella I'd dress her up all the time, but I was also back and forth between my parents' and bf parents' houses so it gave me an excuse to dress her up for our outings back and forth. Now that we've settled into our home I only dress her up for special ocassions or if someone is coming over, she does always have a bow tho. I've only purchased a couple shirts for Enzo which he has already out grown, so for now I'm saving my pennies. I have got a few bandannas that I've been putting on him more regularly and they look really cute, so maybe that's a way to transition into dressing up your dog. 

As for the comments from people, most people think they're even cuter when they're dressed up. A few people, my brother and his gf in particular, will make comments, but who cares? They're jealous my pups are cuter then them.

And Sylvia...Teaching them to go for the throat:HistericalSmiley:This is something I may have to look into


----------

